# Sugar Free BBQ Sauce



## Hawging It (Nov 16, 2020)

I found out I had Type 2 diabetes back in May. I was shocked as well as pissed off about it. For the record, I have never had any medical issues. A common cold and broken collar bone twice. That’s it. Lucky I guess. Over a 20 period I put on 50 pounds. Not soft 50 pounds as not a couch tater but weight was to much. Lost down to 193 pounds thinking it was the dreaded C. Put it out of my mind and told myself I’m ok. When I started peeing every 2 hours 24/7 and my toes felt like I stuck em in a light socket I broke down and saw my doctor. I knew what I had but he confirmed it. My A1C was 14! That’s as high as is humanly possible. Sugar was so high he said I could fall into a coma at any time. That very day actually.  Pulled enough blood to kill a horse. All organs perfect according to all the test. Started on Metformin that day and extremely lo carb and zero sugar diet.  Went back today to doctor. Same test but different results. A1C 6. All organs perfect. Weight 198.  I said all that to say, don’t be a hard ass like I was. Get sugar checked. Doctor said been walking around a diabetic for couple of years most likely.  Now to the good stuff. I buy every Sugar free sauce I can find.  The best I have found is Kinder’s. (Not shown)  the other two shown are very good as well. Oh, ketchup is great!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2020)

Glad to hear you caught the problem in time. I've been a fat guy all my life. But, to date, my Sugar has been good. I do get tested regularly as you never know...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Nov 17, 2020)

I am also, slipped up to a 7 on mine this last ck, been sedentary for over a month with the virus and then a hurt back, back at it trying to drop the numbers, 15 or so years of taking metformin and wondering if it is starting to not work, love the  Hughes sauce when I need the fix lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 17, 2020)

Watching this video is what got me on track.  I have now watched every one of his video's and down 30 lbs now and 6.2 A1C last check up.


----------



## kawboy (Nov 17, 2020)

I was at a high of 10.4 down to 6.0. I slipped back up to 6.4 most recently. Starting a more sedentary job in March and then starting a culinary program in September really didn't help. Doctor kicked my butt at a visit yesterday, so time to get serious again. Switched to more vinegar sauces as they tend to be lower in sugar.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

I wish they would make salt free rubs & sauces. I make my own, but I sure would Like to see Tony C make a salt free injection, my favorite is the jalapeño/butter injection. And the ham injection doesn’t have any salt in it.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction for you. Keep up the good work.
Jim


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2020)

My A1c has bounced up and down over the years,  I don't mind the sugar free BBQ sauces until I try and use them on the grill.  I guess it is the lack of sugar, they don't burn or carnalize well and seem to taste more aspertamey aft as well.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 23, 2021)

Not to long ago. I saw SBR sugar free BBQ sauce on the grocery store shelves. 

Not sure if anyone here as tried it. I haven't, but know SBR original is very popular.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 23, 2022)

mike243 said:


> I am also, slipped up to a 7 on mine this last ck, been sedentary for over a month with the virus and then a hurt back, back at it trying to drop the numbers, 15 or so years of taking metformin and wondering if it is starting to not work, love the  Hughes sauce when I need the fix lol


I know it is an old thread but, you been on metformin for 15-years???? I've been on it 3-weeks and I can't stand it! My hat is off to you, sir!


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Watching this video is what got me on track.  I have now watched every one of his video's and down 30 lbs now and 6.2 A1C last check up.



This vid actually choked me up - I've been telling doctors for 15-years that, not for lack of trying extremely diligently, I can not lose weight. The strange thing is I have hated carbs since I was 8-years old


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 25, 2022)

Took the plunge - sick and tired of being sick and tired. Started a strict keto diet yesterday. Downloaded the KetoDiet app for my iPhone and I think it is pure genius - makes deciding and tracking what to eat, effortless.

I've never seen nor heard anyone descibe insulin resistance and/or diet facts more concisely than Sten Ekberg. And all of his other videos are equally informative.

Thank you 

 BrianGSDTexoma


----------



## clifish (Oct 25, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Took the plunge - sick and tired of being sick and tired. Started a strict keto diet yesterday. Downloaded the KetoDiet app for my iPhone and I think it is pure genius - makes deciding and tracking what to eat, effortless.
> 
> I've never seen nor heard anyone descibe insulin resistance and/or diet facts more concisely than Sten Ekberg. And all of his other videos are equally informative.
> 
> ...


what is this app you talk about?


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> what is this app you talk about?


KetoDiet app! https://apps.apple.com/us/app/keto-diet-app-by-keto-app/id1169054597


----------



## mike243 (Oct 27, 2022)

Metformin don't like lumps, I am on a new to me drug and not sure it's helping, back for a ckup next month. getting old aint for sissy's lol


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 28, 2022)

mike243 said:


> getting old aint for sissy's


Aint that the truth. I never knew what a lightweight I was till I got old and had to toughen up.

I lost 5-lbs in one week on Keto with MCT oil. On 1000mg metformin twice a day and pricking my fingers before and after every meal - blood sugar still high (avg 7.3 A1C) but not as high as it was a few weeks ago (11.5 A1C after all that sugar / starch-laden Chinese food I was making and eating...). Curiously, my blood pressure has been so normal that I skip my blood pressure med some days because if I take it bp goes so low I get woozy.

I've been using this conversion chart https://mymedicalscore.com/a1c-conversion-chart/ to interpret my daily mg/dL glucose levels to average A1C.


----------



## clifish (Oct 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Aint that the truth. I never knew what a lightweight I was till I got old and had to toughen up.
> 
> I lost 5-lbs in one week on Keto with MCT oil. On 1000mg metformin twice a day and pricking my fingers before and after every meal - blood sugar still high (avg 7.3 A1C) but not as high as it was a few weeks ago (11.5 A1C after all that sugar / starch-laden Chinese food I was making and eating...). Curiously, my blood pressure has been so normal that I skip my blood pressure med some days because if I take it bp goes so low I get woozy.
> 
> I've been using this conversion chart https://mymedicalscore.com/a1c-conversion-chart/ to interpret my daily mg/dL glucose levels to average A1C.


Tell me more about MCT oil and how you use it.  I have read that it has a lot of calories and get conflicting reports if it makes you more or less hungry?  My triglycerides are already high and this seems to be a form of triglyceride?


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> Tell me more about MCT oil and how you use it.  I have read that it has a lot of calories and get conflicting reports if it makes you more or less hungry?  My triglycerides are already high and this seems to be a form of triglyceride?


I am no expert, sir, but I know that I have been taking 1200mg fish oil pills for 40-years and my triglycerides and cholesterol always stun my doctors. About two years ago I thought I was having heart problems (anxiety over cancer problem) and had an angiogram that I surely expected to be terrible news based on the untold number of 32-oz rib steaks I have eaten over the years, and the doctor said I have "horse arteries" and he would "go to jail if he placed any stents." Once I got that heart-attack fear out of my head I've felt great - heart wise.

The cancer drug causes metabolic syndrome (I gained 60-lbs from it) and that is how I would up diabetic. No one mentioned this possibility when they started injecting that crap in me - its a Walmart Country...

Of course, we all respond differently to different things - I guess I got the worst of it.

I get radiation now 5-days a week - just finished my second week and cannot WAIT till the day I can get off that Godforsaken cancer drug.

I've been watching the Dr. Sten Ekberg videos on YouTube and following his advise. The app I mentioned previously makes it easy to plan meals from a keto perspective and the MCT oil helps your system create ketone bodies almost instantly - it helps your system switch to producing ketones faster.



I use 1-TBS of Sports Research MCT oil (70% C8/C10 MCTs) in a cup of black coffee, 3-times a day.


----------



## clifish (Oct 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I am no expert, sir, but I know that I have been taking 1200mg fish oil pills for 40-years and my triglycerides and cholesterol always stun my doctors. About two years ago I thought I was having heart problems (anxiety over cancer problem) and had an angiogram that I surely expected to be terrible news based on the untold number of 32-oz rib steaks I have eaten over the years, and the doctor said I have "horse arteries" and he would "go to jail if he placed any stents." Once I got that heart-attack fear out of my head I've felt great - heart wise.
> 
> The cancer drug causes metabolic syndrome (I gained 60-lbs from it) and that is how I would up diabetic. No one mentioned this possibility when they started injecting that crap in me - its a Walmart Country...
> 
> ...



I am on 4 grams of Vacepa prescription fish oil for a few years.  At one point it had my triglycerides down to 89.  Then of course,  the insurance company forced me to a generic version and within 6 months my cholesteral went from 210 to 260 and I burp up fish taste.  I have always had a high level of good cholesterol that they did not mind the 210.  I am going to bring this oil up to my endocrinologist to see his thoughts.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 29, 2022)

I've been using Nature's Bounty 1200mg fish oil for at least 20-years and I think I tasted fish once! Of course, I also eat a lot of mackerel too so my system is probably highly acclimated.

Crazy as this will sound to you - I also loved Bluefish when I lived back home! :D Oily fish is powerful food!

If there is an Asian/Chinese supermarket near you, you might be lucky enough they have some fresh (or frozen) Norwegian Mackerel that they will clean and deep fry for you right in the store - just incredibly good eating in my humble opinion.


----------



## clifish (Oct 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I've been using Nature's Bounty 1200mg fish oil for at least 20-years and I think I tasted fish once! Of course, I also eat a lot of mackerel too so my system is probably highly acclimated.
> 
> Crazy as this will sound to you - I also loved Bluefish when I lived back home! :D Oily fish is powerful food!
> 
> If there is an Asian/Chinese supermarket near you, you might be lucky enough they have some fresh (or frozen) Norwegian Mackerel that they will clean and deep fry for you right in the store - just incredibly good eating in my humble opinion.


Are you kidding i am right near SUNY Stony Brook,  there a plenty of Asian markets.  The problem with no prescription fish is it drove up my cholesterol that is why I went on the prescription one.  Then the insurance made me change it to a generic.

I used to do a bunch of blue fishing but never could find a way to cook it 
right so I could tolerate eating it.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 29, 2022)

clifish said:


> Are you kidding i am right near SUNY Stony Brook,  there a plenty of Asian markets.  The problem with no prescription fish is it drove up my cholesterol that is why I went on the prescription one.  Then the insurance made me change it to a generic.
> 
> I used to do a bunch of blue fishing but never could find a way to cook it
> right so I could tolerate eating it.


Bluefish is an acquired taste!  

First, you have to filet the bluefish immediately. Then cut away the dark meat and brine what is left - I used to use seawater in a zip lock and put into an ice filled cooler immediately.

After a 24-hour soak and then a good rinse - broiled with a bit of garlic and butter - I loved it!

Sorry to hear about the fish-oil conundrum but even just for the taste I hope you get to try a deep-fried Mackerel - surprisingly great tasting in spite of their reputation.


----------

